# Fish Tacos



## powerplantop (Jul 16, 2013)

Fish Tacos 

Firm Fish cut into strips. (I used Mahi Mahi)

For the batter:
1 cup self rising flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon ground cumin
1 1/4 cup beer

All ingredients need to be very cold. 

Beer and flour ratio will need to be adjusted depending upon your flour.

For the slaw

2 cups thin sliced cabbage
pinch of salt
1 Tablespoon chopped cilantro 
1/2 Tablespoon chopped jalapeno
3 Tablespoons Mexican cream
Mix and put in refrigerator 1 hour. 

Dip fish in cold batter and fry in 350 F Oil until golden brown and crispy. 




Fish Tacos by powerplantop, on Flickr


----------



## salt and pepper (Jul 16, 2013)

Perfect!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh, yum!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 16, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 16, 2013)

They look delicious!


----------



## krampone (Sep 25, 2013)

I just used the batter recipe for the fish and it was perfect! I've been looking for a good batter recipe for fish. Thanks for sharing


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 25, 2013)

Proper fish taco! SO ONO! I miss Ensenada now, MUST FIND FISH TACOS!


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 26, 2013)

krampone said:


> I just used the batter recipe for the fish and it was perfect! I've been looking for a good batter recipe for fish. Thanks for sharing



Thank you for the nice words.


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 26, 2013)

TATTRAT said:


> Proper fish taco! SO ONO! I miss Ensenada now, MUST FIND FISH TACOS!



I hope you find some. If you do order a few for me!


----------



## mmyap (Sep 26, 2013)

I think that needs to go on the menu soon.  They look perfectly golden brown.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 24, 2013)

They are beautiful.

When we make them, we grill the fish. I really like fried fish, so I will try fried fish tacos next time.


----------



## joesfolk (Oct 25, 2013)

Fish tacos are also great with a mango salsa.  We tried them last winter and now they are on the regular rotation.


----------



## Addie (Oct 26, 2013)

I see so many recipes for batter for a variety of foods. They call for beer. I don't have alcohol in my house. So I skip over that recipe. Any suggestions for something else? Like milk with a beaten egg maybe? It is what I usually use. But I am just wondering if there is something else.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 26, 2013)

Addie, by using beer they are going for the fizz, baking powder should do the trick.


----------



## Silversage (Oct 26, 2013)

Addie, use something carbonated.  Seltzer water would do the trick nicely.


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 26, 2013)

Silversage said:


> Addie, use something carbonated.  Seltzer water would do the trick nicely.



Yep some kind of carbonated water.


----------



## Addie (Oct 26, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Addie, by using beer they are going for the fizz, baking powder should do the trick.



Thank you. You too CC and PP. I get it now. I thought it was for the flavor. Not my favorite flavor of the month. Besides it smells. Eeeew!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 26, 2013)

Addie said:


> Thank you. You too CC and PP. I get it now. I thought it was for the flavor. Not my favorite flavor of the month. Besides it smells. Eeeew!


Addy, I don't know why, but stuff cooked with beer doesn't taste of beer. I hate Guinness, but I had something, in an Irish Pub, that was made with Guinness and it was yummy.


----------



## Addie (Oct 26, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Addy, I don't know why, but stuff cooked with beer doesn't taste of beer. I hate Guinness, but I had something, in an Irish Pub, that was made with Guinness and it was yummy.



I wouldn't know about the taste. I have never tasted beer. It is the smell. Beer stinks!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 26, 2013)

Addie said:


> I wouldn't know about the taste. I have never tasted beer. It is the smell. Beer stinks!


I agree. But, it doesn't smell like beer either.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 1, 2013)

Beer is an important ingredient in my kitchen. Just as wine is.  I use beer instead of water in many dishes.
In fact, many dishes that might lend towards stock, can be substituted with beer.

For example:  I made some oven BBQ boneless pork ribs (not my favorite).  I thinned down the bottled BBQ sauce with beer. I also added more to keep it lose as it was cooking.  Water or stock would have never given me the depth that the beer provided.  With the addition of several smashed cloves of garlic and onion browned along with the meat at the start, it turned out great.

And cold beer to drink while I cook is a must.  Love beer. Love wine. Love liquor.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Nov 2, 2013)

just seen these ppt....spot on...spot on!!


----------



## Healthy1 (Dec 23, 2013)

These look very good. I have been looking for a good fish taco recipe.


----------



## letscook (Dec 24, 2013)

yummy


----------

